# Walter T. Kelley Catalog 2010



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

best looking catalog I have seen from them. good pictures so I know what I am looking at.


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

got mine today too, along with brushy mtn, very happy beek here!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Got mine as well. Though I haven't looked at it closely yet, I did thumb thru it. Very well done from what I see. Much better then their past catalogs.


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

then I should get mine in the next few days. any price hikes?


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Noticed some components for 8 frame hives & a lot of the prices have been up'd by a buck each. 

Recently I ordered 5 honey supers with frames @ $78.00, now $79.00. I wonder if the website has been updated....


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm jealous of you folks! I've been eagerly anticipating catalogues for two weeks now! Anyone receive a Dadant's catalogue yet?


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

You are sooo lucky to get all these catalogues!

Our market here is so small that nobody can afford to produce a decent catalogue and I doubt that they would send us one from the US.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I know Mr. Kelley has been dead for some time now, but when I got my catalog my first thought was "You can sure tell that there is someone new in charge." If Mr. Kelly was still in charge the catalog would look like it always has.

I like the new catalog. But it is the end of an era. I don't recall seeing these catalogs at the ABF mtng at their booth. But maybe I just missed them and they were there.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Max2, don't assume anything... Depending on how bad you want a catalogue, you might contact the various companies via the internet/email, and inquire. Inquire about any postage cost, in case they're reluctant. it might be interesting for you, just to see what's in them. Personally, I enjoy looking through catalogues 50-80 years old, even companies that no longer exist, just to see what things were like.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Arlo (Sep 16, 2009)

Received mine last week they actually sent me 4 copies


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Arlo said:


> Received mine last week they actually sent me 4 copies


Send the other three to max in Australia.


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

Ouch, 4 copies to one residence. Sounds like some R&D needs to be done at Kelleys. These kinds of extra costs are profit killers for companies.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

> they actually sent me 4 copies


One of them must bee mine


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Every household needs at least one copy for all their bathrooms. I guess that means I'm waiting for another 1.5 copies. At least it's more interesting that reading a cumbersome newspaper with bad news.


----------



## shadetreebeeman (Dec 4, 2009)

Anyone tried the slotted top bar frames?


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Kelley catalogue arrived today! NICE!!! But you know, I kind of miss the old format... love the new pictures. Sigh... but they didn't pay attention to my suggestion for the index... why in the world they have to divide it up by sections... You want an extractor? can't go to extractor... gotta go to the main heading, Tanks and extractors. Ok, go there.. Is extractor listed? Nope. Gotta look for Nine frame extractors or twenty frame extractors. 
I know it's nit-picking, but still... And they don't sell a simple hive tool... got Hive lock, hive staples, hive straps... oh, wait! its under Kelley Hive Tool. well, they're my nits, and I'll pick them if I want. :lpf:
Nevertheless, I'm looking forward to drooling thru it tonight, and working up another order.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Got mine today. Very nice looking catalog. :thumbsup:


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

got mine yesterday much nicer than past years :thumbsup:


----------



## BeeTeach (Nov 10, 2005)

Kelley and ABJ came this week. Both completely saturated with water. Fanned and pulled the pages apart to dry out. Now they are about 2 inches thick and wrinkly. Makes for a funky read.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Arlo said:


> Received mine last week they actually sent me 4 copies


If you contact Kelley's they will be happy to have you help to correct their mailing list. I called to make sure that I was still on it... Maybe my catalog will be arriving today.


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

My wife buried it under some other stuff. Terrible.

It does look good. 

Also, I did not really monitor prices for hive kits, since I have not bought hives that way since I started. However, they seemed to have some good prices on those.

What is the deal with the new style frames? I need to look at that.

I have been happy with the products I bought from Kelley's. I usually buy from Dadant, as I also like their products and they come to our annual beekeeping event and I have some opportunities to avoid shipping by getting pickups from Paris, TX.

Neil


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello all,
Thank you for the kind words about the catalog!
We really worked hard to produce a more user friendly catalog. I'm now working to bring our current website up to match the catalog. Once done, we will be transfering the data from our current website to a new template which we hope will be very user friendly. Sometimes growing pains are hard and we appreciate your patience. (wish I could wave a wand). All of your suggestions are important to us! I read this forum everyday and the topics are discussed in house. I will look at the index this year and make improvements for next year. We looked at doing everything alphabetical and decided we would of had to shrink the font too much to keep it on one page, making it too hard to read. This catalog is expensive to mail and hearing about people getting 4 copies is a killer. We did a merge purge and corrected over 3,000 addresses. We mailed about 44,000 catalogs and the duplicate problems are being looked at again. Again guys, thanks for the continued support and suggestions!
Walter T. Kelley Co.


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

How's about adding a few more fancy extractors & different hive top feeders. My feeders are the plastic kind Brushy Bee Mtn sells for inside a empty hive body. Those are nice, however, need some sort of "Ridge Vent" type floatation device. Also to keep the bees from drowning that come in the top entrance and a way to get inside the hive, like a few holes in the screen. Better yet, why bother with the screen.


----------

